# im still struggling to sex pinkies!!



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i dont know why i cant tell the sex at pinkies. from 1 week i have now problem. but just cant seem to do it from 1 day to 1 week. ive looked at photos but just cant get it


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The easiest way to see the difference is the girls have just a little tiny nub and the boys have a big nub...I usually check at 3 days and it helps to look at them from the side. The boys stick out just a tad further.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't worry too much, you'll get it eventually just keep trying. You'll definitely be able to tell by three to four weeks as the boys' testicles will drop, and as boys should be seperated at 4 to 5 weeks you'll be able to sex them before the risk of teen pregnancies 

You could always post pictures if you need to know now 

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for your help


----------

